
Evenly distribute work across day (with blocked hours) - mittermayr
https://medium.com/@mittermayr/quick-math-problem-evenly-distribute-tasks-across-a-timespan-avoiding-blocked-out-spots-c7aaaa997097#.wv5liqpap
======
mittermayr
Any comments, ideas -- anything you've got -- would be greatly appreciated. I
feel like someone looking at a calculator for the first time, unable to find
the damn ON button. I have spent way too much time on what seems to be an
overly simple algorithm.

